# OSP 2-11-16 ice conditions & fishing report



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished OSP from 11:30 am to 3:00 pm 5" of snow on the ice. thickness varied water clarity 5ft. caught a few gills nothing over 7" and one little perch used waxworms and pinmins orange and pink were the top producers....on to ice conditions I spudded my way out of the shallow bay other side of the boat house I fished my way out to the middle of the channel and encountered very un uniform ice thickness as much as 4.5 "and as little as 1.5 " Extreme caution is needed for anyone thinking of venturing out there! shore ice is iffy gotta pick your spot. Drilled quite a few holes with my new nilis auger boy do I love that thing! Glad to be once again walking on water!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

How many inches?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> How many inches?


It's in the report.... Encountered un uniform thickness from as much as 4.5 to as little as 1.5"


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh sorry bout that, wonder why I didn't get the entire post when I first opened it... Well anyway, I'm jealous. Kudos' to you!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> How many inches?





bobberbucket said:


> It's in the report....



Probably the "un uniform" that got him.  Maybe try "variable" next time?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did the whole lake open up during the thaw?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Did the whole lake open up during the thaw?


Everything but the bay at OSP and a few other protected areas.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good work buddy!!! Woulda been there but needed some sleep. Finally pushing that white gold that has eluded us all winter


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks BBDave for the fine report & pics. It really means alot to us other hardwater addicts.


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope Sunday to get out ice should be better by then with the temps.the next two nights


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

White gold ! Lol. JV→→→→→→


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang that looks like fun. Nice job


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Great report thanks!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Good job out there bobberbucket! Checked this morning. 3-3.5 everywhere I spudded. It wasn't good-looking ice but I'd fish it. That being said I didn't walk the whole bay and I'm sure there are thin spots. I'll be out Sunday till it's "unsafe" (to me). I think some places will be fishable till Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

lovin life said:


> White gold ! Lol. JV→→→→→→


Bahaha


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Lmao, I never thought it to be white gold, but after putting a plow on your truck it becomes white gold fast!!! Push On.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

A guy on Atwood lake was testing ice today around 1;00 pm to go fishing and went thru on 2 inches. Had to be rescued by firefighters. He was in water for over 30 minutes. Better think again before venturing out!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Me & Erie are thinking real hard right now


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The bird is having a good time too!


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks fun


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

....Looking more and more like OSP Saturday morning unless I hear an ice report of Nimmy.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like everyone and their mom will be pushing the ice down at OSP Saturday morning


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Not me I'll be on a private pond full of slabs!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Soooo where is this secret spot that you and cb55 are fishing?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know where cb55 has been fishing. That names not getting posted here.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Change in plans looks like I'll probably be at OSP with everyone and their momma tomorrow


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

There will be fishable ice other places as early as tomorrow morning. I plan on fishing Sunday through Thursday and I don't see myself fishing osp till maybe Thursday.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> I know where cb55 has been fishing. That names not getting posted here.


I know I was joking I wouldn't post that spot either. I fish private ponds and quarries that I don't post on here. Although it wouldn't matter you need a key and a membership to get in.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Osp Saturday morning.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Good work buddy!!! Woulda been there but needed some sleep. Finally pushing that white gold that has eluded us all winter


Pushing Michelle Pfeiffer??? Don't get it??


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

ErieRider said:


> Pushing Michelle Pfeiffer??? Don't get it??


He was snow plowing all night, making money.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ice grow at all last night? Hoping to be fishing somewhere and hoping for 4"+ there as my back up plan


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ice grow at all last night? Hoping to be fishing somewhere and hoping for 4"+ there as my back up plan


It grew and was definitely growing at at 5:30 or so when we left... I plan on being there around sunrise unless something else becomes available! Tomorrow is my birthday and I'm determined to spend a good Portion of it on the ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> It grew and was definitely growing at at 5:30 or so when we left... I plan on being there around sunrise unless something else becomes available! Tomorrow is my birthday and I'm determined to spend a good Portion of it on the ice


There ya go!! Happy birthday BB!.... You think it will be 4+" from shore to a decent spot to fish come Sunday? Even if there is 4+ where everyone is fishing, doesn't mean I'm gonna cross 2-3" to get there, especially at 300lbs plus my gear


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks! It could be a solid 4" all the way out to mid channel tomorrow maybe more I can't say for sure but if I were 300lbs I'd for sure spud my way out of the shallow bay on the south side of the boat house that's where i went out on Thursday I'd say that will be the best path out for you.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy birthday bb an entire day of ice fishing sounds like a great way to spend it.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## fire17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Help me out guys. What does OSP stand for. What lake is this


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

I will be out tomorrow go to take the little man to monster trucks today at the Q .GOOD LUCK


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

fire17 said:


> Help me out guys. What does OSP stand for. What lake is this


Old State Park....Portage Lakes


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bite sucks not getting skunked but certainly not catching any wall hangers about to pack it in. Still good to be able to spend a little more time on the ice! Good fishing with IcebucketJohn out here even tho the catching was terrible. Basically same conditions as yesterday in regards to ice thickness use your spud and be very cautious.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice ice fishing with BBDave this morning at OSP. We fished 7:30-12:30., Checked Nimmy at daylight at C1., TOTALLY UNSAFE... one or two spuds and thru. Last nights snow certainly didn't help with continued ice formation. In fact, it hurt. Slush under the 4" of snow made walking out on OSP horribly difficult and tenuous. Truthfully, the ice is not safe. 1.5-3" thick.. plus slush on top. The bite was nearly non-existent. We need some strong winds to blow this snow off the ice. I caught 1 bass, 1 perch & 1 keeper bluegill. Only a few other guys (less than a dozen) joined our insanity.

Now I need to give it another 2 more nights of freezing and decide where to go on Monday.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

So was the 1.5-3 at nimi? Or osp?


----------



## fire17 (Jan 30, 2015)

thnks Mr. Freeze for info


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I have Monday off. Couple more nights off these temps will be a good thing


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> So was the 1.5-3 at nimi? Or osp?


That was at OSP


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

So, what's going on this evening? Thinking about it in the morning


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

fire17 said:


> Help me out guys. What does OSP stand for. What lake is this


I believe its old state park in portage lakes its the boat launch area


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Ohio State Park It's near the shoe  Think I'm headed there now.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

OSP stands for Old State Park, it is on State Park Rd. If you type State Park Road into google maps it goes right to it. Good luck


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

O S P stands for Only Skinny People because they are the ones to go on the ice first and give us the ok.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Pomoxisaholic said:


> O S P stands for Only Skinny People because they are the ones to go on the ice first and give us the ok.


 That's clever funny and pretty darn accurate!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Well I went out from 8:30 till 11:30. Slow going all day managed two nice gills out of the 5 fish total. Didn't have any depth consistency and hits were all over the place. Majority of fish were caught on a black ant and maggot.


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

How was the ice thickness


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

For the most part 3" of good ice with 2-3" snow slush on top, It varied spot to spot thin and thicker so be careful out there.The last couple holes I fished were 3" clear with about 1" of water above the hole. So be sure to still spud your way around.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They're biting for me. About 10 keepers 1 nice crappie and snapped about a 14" crappie off at the hole and bunch of dinks. And 6 of them grass carp. They won't leave me Alone.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 202440
> 
> 
> They're biting for me. About 10 keepers 1 nice crappie and snapped about a 14" crappie off at the hole and bunch of dinks. And 6 of them grass carp. They won't leave me Alone.


Dang! What a difference a day makes if I did not have stuff to do today id have been there!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Nice Erie! What were you using?


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 202440
> 
> 
> They're biting for me. About 10 keepers 1 nice crappie and snapped about a 14" crappie off at the hole and bunch of dinks. And 6 of them grass carp. They won't leave me Alone.


Are the conditions good enough to take a 1/2 day off work today?May be last chance this week. Opinions please, thanks.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Dyson92 said:


> Are the conditions good enough to take a 1/2 day off work today?May be last chance this week. Opinions please, thanks.


Sorta depends on your personal comfort level! I'm planning on doing the same thing I'm setting at work seriously contemplating busting out of here about 10


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

2.5-4". Was really sloppy coming off the ice around 7 last night. Today will probably be one of the last days to get out. They are calling for 5-8" of snow tonight here in hartville so I'm assuming plx is the same. 

Used pin mins and maggots. Bass were hitting minnows under a slip float. Only got 1 crappie on a minnow.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Going to head out in a few.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> 2.5-4". Was really sloppy coming off the ice around 7 last night. Today will probably be one of the last days to get out. They are calling for 5-8" of snow tonight here in hartville so I'm assuming plx is the same.
> 
> Used pin mins and maggots. Bass were hitting minnows under a slip float. Only got 1 crappie on a minnow.


Nothing like that white gold screwing up the ice!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Who cares all 2-3" we have. It was gunna be gone by the end of the week anyway. Why don't u go snort your nose candy the "real white powder" you know since u told all of Ogf u like it. Cuz no1 cares what u have to say.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Did okay yesterday. Kept 10 good ones for the grease. One was a really nice Perch.


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

steelhead1 said:


> Did okay yesterday. Kept 10 good ones for the grease. One was a really nice Perch.


Decided to work the full day. Went to pizza bay 4:30-7. Tons of marks, caught some Gilzzzzz and 1 under crappie. Ice was 3-3 1/2". Fished existing holes cause the only guy there left as I was walking on. That dam Vexilar is like playing a video game! No wonder we like ice fishing so much.... Be safe and enjoy while we can


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

With last night's snow, it really makes walking on the ice much more dangerous. The snow muffles & hides the bad spots. One cannot "sense" the good spots from the bad spots. One cannot see the good or bad areas, you cannot hear the ice cracking as well. Because of this snow, you cannot "feel' the good or bad spots as well.

*The heavy snow, slush and water on top makes walking on it tremendously more unreliable & highly questionable..*

*IT'S DANGEROUS OUT THERE!*


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Wouldn't catch me out there today.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be headed out somewhere on the Plx area here in the next hour or so undecided on where yet


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Set up on osp on 4" and it is a sloppy mess out here folks


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 202598
> View attachment 202599
> 
> 
> Set up on osp on 4" and it is a sloppy mess out here folks


Theresssss the otter! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The only real excitement at OSP is feeding the 4 herons I have surrounding my shack! All dinks thus far and you gotta really jig them!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got to osp it's a packed house! Lots of fisherman I'll have a report later


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*FEED THE HERONS!*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Had a good time at OSP caught a good number of fish. Tons of dinks saw a good number of fish caught by other fisherman the bite was hot when I got there an slowly went down hill fairly steady action for most of the time tho..shortly after I got there Erieangerler51 came out to join me always good fishing with ya! Little later on nixmkt popped up out there fished nearby for a little always good to see him out on the ice as well! Had the pleasure of meeting Dyson92 out on ice nice talking with you! All in all it was another good day on the ice!It was a little sloppy but firming up nicely I was fishing on about 6" with 2.5 of junk on top ice conditions vary out there! Water was very clear today visibility 7ft .There were lots of people enjoying the lake today it sounded like a little town out there with all the chatter from fisherman fun times for sure!


----------

